# Lk3054 help



## Barrybrown (Jun 3, 2016)

Well this is the first time I have had one of these so i don't know much at all about them. On the back there is what looks to me like a fill plug. It just says oil on it. Can anyone tell me what this is for. Thanks for the help


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Sounds like the fill point for the transmission/hydraulic oil.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Barry,

Welcome to the tractor forum. You need to get an owners manual for your Lk3054. They are available from various sources on the internet ($30). Covers operating, maintenance, and safety instructions.


----------



## Barrybrown (Jun 3, 2016)

I have looked for one but can't seem to find a good one. If you know of a good one and it's not to much to ask could you post a link for me. Thanks for taking the time to answer.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Do an internet search for "operators manual Kioti LK3054" SSB Tractor and Jensales both have these manuals, and I'm sure there are others.


----------



## regkiotilk3054 (Oct 22, 2016)

it is a fill point for the hydraulic oil. there is another fill point on the top of the trans that also has a red plastic cap.


----------



## Steve82 (Apr 4, 2021)

regkiotilk3054 said:


> it is a fill point for the hydraulic oil. there is another fill point on the top of the trans that also has a red plastic cap.


what is the kind of oil used to fill the red cap on the transmission ? I drained it to fix a linkage issue with the shift lever and the oil looks like regular motor oil.. not transmission fluid.. can someone tell me the type of oil to use in the transmission for a KL 3504?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Steve. Here is a Kioti spec sheet. Read the spec carefully.
Quote:_"Multi-grade transmission fluid rated for differentials, final drives, wet brakes, and hydraulic systems enclosed in a common reservoir."_


----------

